
Ethics charges filed against DOJ lawyer who exposed Bush-era surveillance - pavornyoh
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/01/ethics-charges-filed-against-doj-lawyer-who-exposed-bush-era-surveillance/
======
dynomight
He should be applauded and all charges dropped. One of the hallmarks of a free
society is a lack of surveillance. The fact that he didn't first turn to his
superiors brings back my impressions of the Bush era. The Bush era was the
first time I ever feared my own government and that impression continues today
although not nearly as much.

~~~
dynomight
Apparently the one that down-voted my comment can't articulate just why they
disagree or disapprove. Was it too long a reply? Is it too full of sentiment?
Is it too complex of an issue? Or could it be that a person with a bunch of
karma points is trying to show me how to respond in such a way that I get more
points? I think I'm done with this board as a forum for discussion. Down-vote
away you karma bums.

~~~
dang
It can indeed be frustrating to have a comment downvoted, but the HN
guidelines specifically ask you to resist the temptation to post comments
reacting in this way.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

